# 1993 Sentra 1.6 to GTI-R sr20det w/ nx2000 Donor Car



## sentradude1993 (Dec 11, 2007)

So I have a 1993 sentra 1.6 ga16de base model and a 1993 NX2000 as a donor car. I want to swap into the 93 Sentra the GTIR sr20det motor. Should this be everything that I need having the nx for parts? Or do i still need a $hit load of extra parts?

Also from what I have read the nx2000 trans is LSD, TRUE? And it will fit up with the gtir but its good to weld it.

Im confused on the motor mounts/brackets.. Will i need to WELD on new brackets to fit the sr20 in my 1.6? If so, do they go in the same place or not?

PS

I know it would be easier to just swap the sr20det to the nx but I want to ultimate sleeper.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

do u have a sr20det? or just a nx2000 with a sr20de? as far as i know the body style is the same, everything should bolt right up. the wiring is the hardest part. The b13 came with the sr20de in 91-94 se-R models, so the mount points are the same. if you have the donor car, this swap should be a piece of cake compared to other swaps. the tranny in the nx2000 should be LSD.


----------



## sentradude1993 (Dec 11, 2007)

greenbean699 said:


> do u have a sr20det? or just a nx2000 with a sr20de? as far as i know the body style is the same, everything should bolt right up. the wiring is the hardest part. The b13 came with the sr20de in 91-94 se-R models, so the mount points are the same. if you have the donor car, this swap should be a piece of cake compared to other swaps. the tranny in the nx2000 should be LSD.


I have a GTIR SR20ET waiting to put it into my sentra, the NX2000 has the sr20de (non turbo). my Sentra is not the SE-r, just the stock 1.6 5SPD.


----------

